# Cook and/or maid - Highest recommendation from an Expat



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

We have been living in Ajijic since the end of September. We have employed a woman who is a fantastic cook and will also clean for you. We are leaving in mid-December so she will be available. She speaks excellent English (worked for a couple in Beverly Hills) and is very honest and sweet-natured. She also does the shopping for us, groceries and sundries. She lives on Ocampo near the village and will walk to you or if you are not near, you can pick her up.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

This is an old post and you may not be around to answer me but that sounds really good to me about the cook and maid....Could you get with me for details on that ? Surfrider.


----------

